# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts de Wilde (IJsselmuiden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: de Wilde

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Goedzorg Huisartsen, Praktijk de Wilde, IJsselmuiden

Adres: Laanzicht 3, IJsselmuiden

Website: www.huisartsenijsselmuiden.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts de Wilde*

----------

